# Rear Differential problem with 2015 SV AWD Rogue



## blunderbrain11 (Aug 31, 2019)

So forgive my mechanical illiteracy, but I recently leased a 2015 Nissan Rogue SV AWD
I've only had the vehicle for a little over 3 weeks now and I started to notice a knocking, clunking sound in the rear end. First while breaking, then while breaking and at high speeds on the highway, and after a couple days it became an almost constant issue.
I took it to my local Nissan dealer today (not the dealer I purchased it from), but they were about to close -the service department closes earlier than the store itself and I missed that on the website. One of the reps took it for a quick test drive, noticed the noise in question and upon inspecting underneath the vehicle noticed that the rear differential was basically split wide open. They advised me to take it back to the used dealership where I bough it so I called them and the manager is out of town for Labor Day weekend. I had not noticed any leaks and considering I have barely driven 1k miles on this car so far, I figured this is a preexisting issue that the used dealer either neglected to disclose to me, or they themselves were unaware of the issue themselves. I find it HIGHLY unlikely that this issue happened between me driving it off the lot and now. 
I leased the car "as-is", but they were unaware of the issue or just neglected to disclose it to me, are they obliged to fix it themselves? I do have an extended bumper-to-bumper warranty so if the used dealer refuses to fix it, will that warranty cover the issue? If neither, how much should I prepare to pay out of pocket?
Considering both my local Nissan Dealer and the used dealership I bought the car from are both closed for the extended Labor Day weekend, is it safe to drive for a couple days until one or both places can address the issue? 
I kind of need answers ASAP, although I'm happy to stay in and not drive anywhere for three days in a row and call out of work on Tuesday...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Without knowing what caused the problem, it's impossible to say. If it is caused by a mechanical failure of the rear diff, then it should be covered under Nissan's 5-yr/60,000 mile powertrain warranty if you are within the mileage limits. Your extended warranty "may" provide extended coverage, such as a rental to use while the vehicle is down for repairs...but that all depends on the warranty. Having been a mechanical inspector years ago that worked with a number of "aftermarket" warranty insurance companies, I can tell you that they are all very different in how they handle things. Some do have a grace period before it kicks in to avoid being stuck with "pre-existing conditions" type failures. Some will send a mechanical inspector to look at it. Some will simply go by the word of the service manager at a dealer. If the damage was caused by impact....for example, the rear diff was bounce off of a curb before you purchased it and there is evidence as such, then neither the Nissan nor the extended warranty will cover it and you'll have to take the issue up with where you bought it.


----------

